# I'm New..Here's my tank



## Sheppard (Dec 30, 2006)

Hey everyone, I'm new here:yo:

I have been into planted tanks for afew months now. I tried it about 2 years ago and failed miserably. But I gave it another shot and now i'm hooked!

Here's a pic of my tank.
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :yo: ... Nice start on your tank!

What other plants do you plan on adding?

Tell us a little about your setup:lighting, gallons, fish etc.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Welcome to apc! Nice start.


----------



## snowhillbilly (Mar 29, 2006)

Welcome to APC. Very nice tank right now. When asking questions everyone is going to want to know what you have in and on your tank, also your fertilizing regimen. What type and how often. BTW how often do you do water changes? I hope you enjoy these forums theres so much info here you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Welcome! Nice, clean tank...but I'd watch out for the size of those plants. They'll take over before you know it.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I like the look of your tank, your substrate looks a pinch on the big side
2-5mm is a good size, but that said, it should be OK with what you have. The plants you have selected look like high light plants, how many watts of light per gallon do you have ? I love your neons, what are those other fish ? they aren't silver dollars are they ? (silver dollars will eat your plants )


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I was thinking they looked like swords...


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice start on the tank!

The plants in between the Sagittaria (I think...) look like Amazon swords to me too.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Welcome and your tank looks good so far. Just keep reading and you will get it all figured out.


----------

